# BFP and strong cramps



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi,

I’m 8dp5dt and have had a BFP since 5dp5dt, the line is getting darker each day I test but today I’m getting really strong cramps on my left side (pretty sure that’s where baby implanted). Should I be worried? Is it baby burrowing deeper or something sinister? 
I’ve had cramps each day but they’re usually mild. These feel like the first day of AF where you want to curl up in a ball and consume a packet of paracetamol! I’m reluctant to take any painkillers but hoping for some reassurance from other people’s experiences. 

Thanks xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I always had cramps, sometimes like period pain and other times like a stabbing pain and always on left side. I took paracetamol if the pains were uncomfortable. Its hard because early pg symptoms are so close to period symptoms!


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks kittykat. Unfortunately I’ve been admitted to hospital ?ectopic pregnancy. The cramps got unbelievably painful but no bleeding. I’ve also got a fever. Waiting for a scan tomorrow to see what is happening. 4 weeks is pretty early for an ectopic I think. I’m praying it’s not, it seems so cruel x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Monty, so sorry to read that you're in hospital.

I pray that it's a false alarm, and that all will go well with you.  In the meantime, try to rest.  This must be incredibly hard and stressful, but we are rooting for you.

Take very good care of yourself, and let them take good care of you.

xxx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh goodness monty. Thinking of you xx
I’ve had some really uncomfortable cramps too.


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you mochashosh and mooface, it’s nice to know you’re hoping for the best for me too. Cramps are better today so far, let’s see what the scan brings. My hcg level yesterday at 8dp5dt was 83.7. They said it was ok and will repeat today but I feel it’s a little low? 
Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I have. I idea I’m afraid about beta levels as I just get a hpt here. I thought the crucial thing was doubling time rather than the absolute number? But you don’t expect to see anything in a scan until level is at least 1000 I think? How are. Yes pman job to rule in or out an ectopic for you?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

In early pregnancy my cramps were so painful it was waking me up despite the fact I was taking 60mg codeine at the time. 

Your level is great firvtgat stage 

Is it a fresh transfer? It could be OHSS?

Xxx


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes cloudy, they’ve diagnosed me with OHSS. The scan didn’t pick up an ectopic as it’s too early so they’ve said pregnancy of unknown location and will repeat my hcg levels today (48 hours from first one) to see if they’re rising at an appropriate level. 
The scan showed my ovaries had enlarged to the point they were mm away from each other, they think the pain could’ve been them rubbing occasionally. I’ve also got free fluid in my pouch of Douglas (bit between the uterus and rectum). My drained follicles are fluid filled and 3cm wide each so I guess they’re classed as cysts now. I’ve felt a lot better today and they’ve allowed me home and to come back as an outpatient today for a review. 
I’ll let you know my hcg level today. I really hope it’s ok and I can move on and continue drinking my litres of water each day and eating protein. I don’t feel as pregnant now as I did before this diagnosis  I’m hoping that’s in my head and I’ve not damaged our developing embryo. I had a fever of 38 degrees whilst in a & e and I’ve read it’s a degree warmer inside your womb so 39 degrees can’t be very good for little embryos  
I hope it’s a tough little bean 🤞🏻 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

So had my hcg level tested (d10p5dt) and its 138. 
It’s gone up 66% in a little under 48 hours, they told me it would’ve been a lower increase if ectopic 🤞🏻
Will have another hcg check on Saturday and hopefully it’s still rising ok xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

That’s really good news: I did think it was OHSS  

Just rest up, take it steady, and keep an eye on your body. I don’t mean symptom spot, but OHSS symptom spot! If your stomach swells, or your urine output drops, or you can’t move as well, call for further advice. And don’t panic too much about protein (too much causes more problems than it solves, 70-100g is sufficient for most people) and don’t stress about hcgs (they can be lower with OHSS, mine were rubbish and didn’t go up anywhere near what they should, but I was still pregnant).

Good luck over the next few days and I hope you feel better   Xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh gosh you poor thing! I was advised to drink sports drinks instead of lots of water as water can add to the fluid and drinks like Lucozade are better..... I have no real idea why though. Your hcg rise is ok, its going in the right direction. Get plenty of rest as cloudy says and if feel awful go straight back to hospital


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks cloudy and kittykat, some really good advice there. I’ve just stocked up on lucozade sport (luckily it was half price in Tesco) so I’ll try to drink that over water. I’m eating salty foods like halloumi (which I love!) too. 

That’s really interesting to hear about the hcg levels not going up as much with OHSS, thank you for telling me that. At least I know if it’s not a great rise on Saturday it could just be that the hcg is sitting in my fluid in my tummy instead! That helps reassure me. I’m weighing myself and measuring my abdominal circumference each day too. 

I never realised OHSS could cause so much pain, I had it mildly whilst stimming but it felt different this time around so I didn’t suspect it! Well done cloudy for diagnosing me! Luckily the pain is much better now  

Xxxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I’m a bit of an OHSS expert (sadly!) and the second time I had it I ended up in hospital seriously ill for nearly 2 weeks with a drain in my stomach and drips and oxygen and transfusions - all very dramatic - so I’m super-duper cautious when I think people might have it. Even with really strong painkillers I was still in pain so don’t underestimate how hard it can be. I was off work for weeks and unable to lay flat for months. But how I had it is really rare so don’t panic  xxx


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh gosh cloudy! That sounds horrific. You must’ve been so scared, your partner too. Glad you came through the other side and are well now. Take care of yourself xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Montymoo - I think you are having bloods today. Hope you are more comfortable and get good result xx


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes mooface, I’m having bloods at half 2 today, thank you for remembering  
I’ll let you know the result, might take longer to hear as it’s the weekend but said they should phone me later today 🤞🏻 xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

My hcg today was 242 which is a 75% increase  

So it’s gone from 83 to 138 to 242 every 48 hours. 

They want to scan me on Monday to check the free fluid in my tummy isn’t increasing and will recheck my bloods also as I’m there. I’ve been very bloated this evening. It’s often worse in the evening anyway so hopefully it’s not getting worse! 

I also bought some maternity jeans today! They fit perfectly, I look 4-5 months pregnant. It was fine during the warmer weather wearing dresses but as soon as it got chillier I’ve had to wear my jeans with the button and zip undone 🤭 much better with maternity jeans now xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi  Montymoomoo, 

I have been following your story here, as I am kind of the same as you. 9dp5dt, BFP, but get AF like cramps on my right side, no bleeding yet. I have had two ectopics from natural conception and I am always worried it can happen to me again. I will have my first blood test today, but my hcg went up to 4600 with my last ectopic, that's why I don't even trust the blood test and cannot wait for the time when they could scan to confirm is it in the right place. 


I hope all will be well with you and the scan confirms that the baby is in the right place. 

Take care!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope your scan and repeat bloods went well   Xxx


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi mmps, I'm happy to read you've had a BFP  congratulations, was it a natural conception? 
I'm sorry to hear about your ectopic, it must've been devastating for you. When are they offering you a scan this time round? Try and think positively. I've been doing mindful IVF to calm me down.

Thanks cloudy, I had a repeat scan today which showed my ovaries are a bit smaller which is good. The free fluid hasn't gone down but hasn't increased either so hopefully things are improving. They didn't do the hcg levels today, instead they've booked me a scan for next Monday to check my ovaries again and the location of baby. They'll do bloods then. 
Couldn't see baby today as it's still too early.

I phoned my clinic to tell them my positive result and to arrange a repeat prescription, they've told me I know longer need to take progynova (have been on 2mg 3 x a day), as it builds up the lining and as I'm pregnant I don't need to worry about this now. I'm a little anxious about stopping this suddenly. It also seems a little earlier than I've seen other people stop it 

So much to worry about! Breathe...

Xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Montymoomoo, 

No, unfortunately it wasn't a natural conception. After my 2 ectopics I am so scared that I do not even want to try naturally anymore, as I am certain it will get stuck again  This was my third fresh IVF. My previous fresh two IVF-s ended with miscarriage and then had two frozen ones, which were both negative and now I tried 3rd time with new clinic. 

My pains have now completely gone... odd. I had my blood test taken today and the doctor said it is quite normal to have pains and aches, as everything in there is disturbed and upset. Luckily I have an amazing doctor, who looked after me during my both ectopics and I am still in contact with him. He can do a scan, whenever I ask, but as the pain has now gone, I try to drag it out longer. Want to hide my head in the sand and not to hear it has ended with miscarriage again. 
I have a terrible constipation, as I am on Lubion injection as well and thinking that maybe all this constipation also causes pains.  I feel so uncomfortable  

I am glad to hear you are getting better and I really hope they will see the baby in the right place and all is good. In my previous clinic I was on Progynova, but not with Lister now, so I cannot give you any advice there, sorry. I was taking before Progynova even after a positive pregnancy test. Every clinic is so differen andt have all different protocols for drugs, but I am sure they know what they are talking about and they would not just ask you to stop, if they would think there is a risk for the baby. Try not to worry.  

Look after yourself!


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi mps, 

Sounds like you’ve had a tough journey. I really hope it’s third time lucky for you 🤞🏻 that’s nice your dr will scan you when you want, I’d be so tempted to go as soon as possible! Were your bloods ok? 
Yes it’s normal to have aches and cramps but not severe ones I suppose. I’m glad your pains have gone now though. I’m also taking lubion twice a day, I sometimes get constipated. Pregnancy in itself can make you constipated too, sometimes it’s difficult to know what’s the meds, what’s pregnancy and what’s a coincidence! What’re they doing for your constipation? 
I’ve got a scan booked on Monday which hopefully I’ll be far enough along to see where baby is..! They’ll check my hcg again too. 
From what I’ve read I think more people take the progynova when they’re doing a FET. You’re right, they must know a bit about what’s right for you. I’m going to taper the doses though rather than go cold turkey.

Keep us updated on how things are going xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi montymoomoo,

My hcg came back 10dp5dt as 315. So doctor is happy and said no repeat one is needed. The clinic has booked my scan for 30th August, but my own doctor form my local hospital said that the earliest we can see something is by end of next week and he can scan me, if I want to. I don't want to ... as I'm so scared it is not good news or something, so trying to live in denial for longer  

For constipation I have Fybogel and I am taking Lactulose as well occasionally, that quite works but it makes me too gassy and bloated, so not very comfortable. Prunes also help. 

Let me know how your scan goes! Whats your hcg at the moment? Is it increasing nicely?


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi mps,

Your hcg level sounds fab! Do you think you'll opt for an earlier scan? It might put your mind at ease? 
I had a check up today where they scanned my ovaries, no change there but they could see a gestational sac and yolk sac in the womb!  so we know it's not ectopic, I'm so pleased. My hcg is now 6,386. I last had it checked on the 11th August and it was 242 so it's increased nicely. 
I've got another scan booked 29th August where hopefully can see baby and a heartbeat 

Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Oh my! I'm so pleased to hear that!!! So glad! Well done. Your hcg is brilliant! 

I panicked and had another hcg taken this Saturday morning and it had gone up to 1725 within 4 days. My consultant is happy but I am still very cautious. I have a scan on 30th August and I do not plan to have any scans before that  

Last time I had my scan very early, they did confirm it was in the right place and found heartbeat and we were so happy and then week later they told us, it will not be viable. By going early, I would only get my hopes up again, if it would be in the right place and start to hope. I'd better wait until I can and see what the first scan shows then at 6w4d.


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Mps how was your scan today? All well I hope 🤞🏻 xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mps2529 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey Montymoomoo, it was good! We saw little heartbeat and the consultant said all looks absolutely perfect  New scan on 14th September. As I am so worried about the miscarriage because of my previous experience, so they scan me quite often. 

How did your scan go? You had yours on 29th, right?


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

That's fantastic! So happy for you, enjoy your pregnancy  it's lovely they're keeping a close eye too and giving you reassurance. Did you get a scan picture or video?

Yes I had my scan on the 29th, I was so anxious about whether we would see a heartbeat so I can't imagine how you were feeling with your history! We did get a bit of a shock though. We saw two heartbeats..!! 
I only had one embryo transferred and it split into identical twins! Both look healthy at the moment, measuring ok and heartbeats but she's booked me another scan on 11-09 to check they're both still developing &#129310;&#127995;

It was the biggest shock of my life, we're still coming to terms with it. It's just crazy! What a rollercoaster journey xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

